# Schnittstellenwandler ICM 4



## gasch1987 (6 November 2018)

Hallo, kennt sich vll jemand mit diesen Schnittstellenwandler aus ? bzw wie ich diesen auf Funktion Prüfen kann ? 

Habe das Problem das die LED für senden/ empfangen nicht leuchten.    https://www.wachendorff-prozesstechnik.de/fileadmin/wp/fileserver/datasheet/icm4.pdf

Oder ob ich überprüfen kann ob an dem Wandler überhaubt was ankommt ?


Vielen Dank


----------



## oliver.tonn (6 November 2018)

Die LEDs beziehen sich ja "nur" auf den RS232-Teil. Du könntest also einfach die RS232-Schnittstelle eines Rechners mit dem Wandler verbinden und dann mit einem Terminal-Programm Daten senden, dann muss die RXD-LED blinken. Leuchtet denn die Power-LED?


----------



## Senator42 (6 November 2018)

ja, PC an RS232
und dazu:
  DIP auf RS422
  2 mit 5
  1 mit 4  verbinden.
Dann müsstest du am Terminal-Programm deine eingegebenen Zeichen wieder erhalten.
falls doppelt, ist am Terminal-Programm ECHO ein.


----------



## gasch1987 (6 November 2018)

Ja die Power LED Leuchtet, habe das Problem schon länger dann habe ich nur den stecker vom wandler gezogen und dann lief es aber klappt im moment nicht mehr  bin da ein bisschen ratlos


----------



## gasch1987 (6 November 2018)

kann ich denn eventuell feststellen ob an dem wandler ein signall ankommt ? bzw ab geht ? also 24v Versorgung ist drauf


----------



## Senator42 (6 November 2018)

was meinst du mit "an dem wandler ein signall ankommt" ?
von wo ankommt?
was ist denn schon angeschlossen?
hier mal den Schaltplan einstellen.
Oszillograf, Multimeter verfügbar?
ggf. LED und 220 Ohm vorhanden ?


----------



## gasch1987 (7 November 2018)

anbei der Schaltplan 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Habe keine verbindung zwischen dem Rechner und den Füllständen bzw. Die Füllstände werden am Bedienpanel nicht angezeigt da sie wahrscheinlich keine Werte von den Wiegezellen bekommen . Am Schnitstellenwandler Leuchtet nur die Power LED


----------

